# Heated Dog Bowl question



## torrey (May 15, 2008)

I'm going to need one for next winter...but my dog still chews from time to time. I've seen stainless heated water bowls, but I'm not to fond of paying $120 for the "Canine Canteen". 

Anyone know of any others on the market?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

torrey said:


> I'm going to need one for next winter...but my dog still chews from time to time. I've seen stainless heated water bowls, but I'm not to fond of paying $120 for the "Canine Canteen".
> 
> Anyone know of any others on the market?


If you have a Fleet Farm near you they carry a big stainless bowl. Not sure of the price but around $35. Looks like this.
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07c1a-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5

or one by farm innovators
http://www.mws-d.com/ProductDetail.aspx?productid=4818


----------

